

Model-Based Machine Learning Book - mattmcknight
http://www.mbmlbook.com/Introduction.html

======
therobot24
Posted 2 weeks ago here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9692191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9692191)

Looking through the early access, the style reminds me of the "Head First"
books ([http://www.headfirstlabs.com/](http://www.headfirstlabs.com/)).

